# Tiger Barbs Belly Up After Feeding



## Wattser93 (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Size of tank?
*29 Gallon*

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
*0*
b. Nitrite?
*0*
c. Nitrate?
*0*
d. pH, KH and GH?
*pH of 7.2, don't have test kit for others*
e. Test kit?
*API Master Freshwater kit*

3. Temperature?
*76°F (24°C)*

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 
*Fresh water*

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?
*4 months*

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
*9 medium sized Tiger Barbs, 1 Rubbernose Pleco*

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
*Been in the tank for 3 months+ now with only a minor bout of itch*

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
*2 medium sized Amazon Swords, 2 medium sized wisteria*
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
*Medium rock, 3-5mm*
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
*One random rock from a friends old Cichlid tank (has been in many tanks over the years with no issues), one piece of Mopani (has been in for 3 months+).*

9. a. Filtration?
*Aquaclear 50 with just the sponge and biomedia, NO charcoal*
b. Heater?
*Top fin heater from some aquarium kit from years ago, maintains a steady 76°F*

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
*10-14 hours a day of 30W CFL lighting*
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?
*Room is completely isolated from the sun*

11. a. Water change schedule?
*Once weekly*
b. Volume of water changed?
*10 gallons*
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
*Tap water*
d. Water conditioner used?
*Top Fin dechlorinator*
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
*Lightly vacuum 50% of the bottom each water change*

12. Foods?
*Omega tropical blend*
How often are they fed?
*Daily*

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
* Occasionally after eating, one or two of the Tiger Barbs (random TBs, not the same ones repeatedly) will go belly up and struggle to swim, after tossing them into a small quarantine bowl for an hour, where they aren't bothered and can rest, they will be fine and swim completely normal again.*
b. Appearance of poop?
*Regular*
c. Appearance of gills?
*Fine*

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
*Usually put them into the quarantine bowl*
b. What meds were used?
*N/A*

I'm trying to figure out how to get it to quit happening. It'll randomly happen to a Tiger Barb or two, and they will sporadically go from belly up in the quarantine bowl to perfectly fine, almost as if they're choking, and just need to pass the food down their throat. 

Treating them in the bowl has been working, but I'm looking for a way to prevent it from happening anymore, rather than treating it weekly.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Wattser93 said:


> 1. Size of tank?
> *29 Gallon*
> 
> 2. Water parameters
> ...


That's really strange. If you aren't already, try putting the food down a couple inches from the water line, so they aren't taking in air, as they grab food floating on the top. That could be the problem, but I'm guessing here.

Gwen


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 20, 2012)

I put one in the quarantine bowl and watched him carefully waiting for him to recover.

Ironically, he was choking. He spit out a huge mess of flakes and then was perfectly fine. I think I'm going to feed much smaller pinches at intervals to slow down the feeding. It seems like they're eating way too fast (they eat very fast), choke themselves, then struggle until they can cough up the flakes lodged in their throats.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

have you tried pre soaking the food first ?
might help, ?


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 20, 2012)

willow said:


> have you tried pre soaking the food first ?
> might help, ?


I plan on trying that tomorrow. Today I fed them in small intervals, a tiny pinch, let them finish, a tiny pinch, let them finish, etc... And it regulated their food intake quite a bit. Hopefully it'll take care of the problem by doing this and soaking the food a bit.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck. :-D


----------

